# My saddle lifts in the back?



## Pistol Babe (Jun 14, 2011)

I have recently noticed that my saddle is tipping up in the back some when I put it on my horse. It had always done that but I didn't really notice it until recently.. I believe the problem is because the saddle is too wide for him. He gets a little irritated when I cinch him up. He didn't do this with my old saddle and the saddle also didn't lift up. I would get a new saddle but I can't afford to buy a new saddle for him and my old saddle is broken beyond repair.. I thought maybe I could compensate the poor fit some with a different pad since I need a new pad anyway. The pad I have is very thick but it is also too long for the saddle and his back... I thought maybe this pad would help or one similar. What do y'all think? Barrel Racer Tack Store: BioFit Correction Saddle Pad


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

With the saddle pad that is too long, try it first and see if it makes a difference in the fit. I would hate to buy a $150 saddle pad if it isn't going to help in the long run. A picture would really help. Is this a barrel saddle? If so, does it have a back cinch? Fit the front and strap the back down. Good luck!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you post a picture of your saddle on your horse?


----------



## Pistol Babe (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, it is a barrel saddle. I am starting to work him on barrels so I am also wanting to get a pad for barrels too. The slots for the back cinch are really there for looks more than purpose.. The pictures I have don't show how much it really lifts.. I will try to get better ones tomorrow to show what I am talking about. But here is one with the very thick, work pad...


----------



## Pistol Babe (Jun 14, 2011)

Btw, the picture is old. Like over a year old. He has lost some weight and the saddle seems to be tipping more now than in this picture. I think it will only get worse as he ages. He is 15 years old. Oh and the pad is 32"x32" and at least 1" thick. Pistol is just barely 14.3hh if that helps you understand how large that pad is on him.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Try taking a picture from the front and back with just the saddle on him. Its really hard to tell anything from this picture.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And a side pic of him without the saddle.


----------



## Pistol Babe (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah that is what I am going to try to do tomorrow when if I get the chance. It REALLY shows the poor fit without the pad...


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

In that picture, the pommel looks very close to his withers. If he comes up and you come forward, it may just scrape his withers. I don't think a pad is going to help too much. A more recent picture will help lots.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree on a more recent picture when you can. I agree that it looks far too close to his withers. If you cannot put a couple of fingers between the underside of the gullet and his withers when you are sitting on him, then you have a pretty serious fit issue. A thicker cutback pad will help for the short term just to get it up off his withers, but you should really start looking around for a saddle that will fit him better.

BTW: I am always very particular about using a full saddle blanket or thin under-pad underneath a cutback pad instead of just the cutback itself. I have seen quite a few horses end up with sores from rubbing when there isn't another layer between the cutback pad and their back.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Before I even finished reading your post I had the BioFit in mind. My mother in law had the EXACT same problem with her saddle and that pad did the trick perfectly. Made for a much happier horse and much more enjoyable riding without having to fork out another thousand bucks for a new saddle! Good luck!


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Also, as I read the other posts, the best part about the BioFit is that it helps to keep the saddle positioned more naturally over the withers and throughout the back so that shoulders have free ROM and in turn it help relieve any back pain. Its a great pad. I would start there first. If it doesn't help the horse, because in the grand scheme the horses comfort is the most important, then move on to finding a new saddle. 
BTW go to www.shop.4ropers.com they have that pad the cheapest anywhere!


----------



## Pistol Babe (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok... Here are pictures of just the saddle on his back. He has some cuts on him from trying to mess with a mare... He sometimes forgets he is a gelding lol


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

While it is a nice saddle, it really doesn't come close to fitting. It is very wide on him and the pommel sets right down on his withers. I know there is a pad between the pommel and the withers but once the pressure builds, it is just like rubbing that pad over the withers with force. I don't think a pad is going to help. I think it is time to look at a new saddle.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, definitely too wide and riding too low. You'll probably be able to help a _little_ bit by using a really thick pad, but it's always going to be a poor fit.


----------



## Pistol Babe (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, thanks y'all  So what brands and what size saddle would y'all recommend? The current saddle is full QH bars. Here are pictures of him without the saddle so you can see how he is built.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just judging from the pictures and the way the other saddle fits him, I would guesstimate a semi-QHB saddle would probably fit quite a bit better.

Do you know how to get a measurement for appropriate gullet width? You can find information on how to properly do that in the thread below.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/saddle-fit-45868/


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, he looks narrow in the picts. Do you know what breed he is? He kind of looks like a Foxtrotter.


----------



## Pistol Babe (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok. Thank you! I will try that out. But yes, he is a QH/Appaloosa cross.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree that that old saddle cannot be made to be a good fit. I can't imagine asking him to do barrels in such a poorly fitting saddle. He is a totally gorgeous horse, btw.

In the long run, you will be making a wise investment, and you can sell that saddle. It looks to be a decent saddle. Someone will just love to have a FQHB .


----------



## Pistol Babe (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you  And yeah, I am going to try to sell my saddle and get a new one for him that fits better. I don't want to ruin my boy's back. Thanks for all the help! I appreciate it


----------

